# Mekong River Catfish - Beware of "Basa"



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

It's hard to imagine these catfish imports are actually getting into the United States. I have seen "basa" packages in frozen food sections of local stores. 

See: Mekong River / Catfish on Vimeo


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

*Basa aka Pangasius Suchi aka Golden Grouper aka Swai*

Guys I cant remember how many times I have commented on this subjest. My current price for Swai is $2.25 lb. I promise every fish basket you eat for under 9 bucks or rather just about any fish dish under 9 bucks is almost always swai. Of course cod is possible too and it is a good fish.

Anyway many people along the Gulf Coast are mislabling or rather misleading people with htis fish. We joke that Swai of the day is on the menu board...Anyway if you want more details just ask!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Office of Law Enforcement


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Seafood Importer and Associated Corporations Receive Imprisonment and Fines


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

badazzchef said:


> Guys I cant remember how many times I have commented on this subjest. My current price for Swai is $2.25 lb. I promise every fish basket you eat for under 9 bucks or rather just about any fish dish under 9 bucks is almost always swai. Of course cod is possible too and it is a good fish.
> 
> Anyway many people along the Gulf Coast are mislabling or rather misleading people with htis fish. We joke that Swai of the day is on the menu board...Anyway if you want more details just ask!


 
Wonder how many grouper sandwiches and plates are basa? 

Bachef, are you saying that the Swai is different fish than the basa or the same thing. If it is different, what is Swai?

Duh, just reread your post and your post title answered my questions and as it goes, Basa, Swai, Grouper sandwiches are all the same thing.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Recently I checked various frozen seafoods at Sams Club to see where it came from Not a single fish or shrimp was from the US. Most were "distributed" by US company but origin was a foreign country. What ever happened to American fish products in stores? I rarely buy fish except local stuff I know or catch my own. Same for shrimp.


----------



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

Playing devils advocate, why is it such a terrible thing to import fish/shrimp? Lack of shrimping has certainly improved fish stocks around here due to decreased bycatch. I get frustrated every time I am out on the edge, and see multiple commercial boats fishing the same spots us lowly recreational guys do. I have killed the mingo and scamp in several spots out there, only to go out in another month and find nothing but juvenille fish after the commercial guys go through.

Is this about jobs? If so, how many jobs are really supported by commercial fishing in Pensacola? We have had many changes in employment recently and sometimes people have to switch jobs, just ask the former factory workers in Detroit. If Basa tastes good, and no one can tell the difference from a Gulf grouper sandwich, whats the big deal?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

C-monsters said:


> Playing devils advocate, why is it such a terrible thing to import fish/shrimp? Lack of shrimping has certainly improved fish stocks around here due to decreased bycatch. I get frustrated every time I am out on the edge, and see multiple commercial boats fishing the same spots us lowly recreational guys do. I have killed the mingo and scamp in several spots out there, only to go out in another month and find nothing but juvenille fish after the commercial guys go through.
> 
> Is this about jobs? If so, how many jobs are really supported by commercial fishing in Pensacola? We have had many changes in employment recently and sometimes people have to switch jobs, just ask the former factory workers in Detroit. If Basa tastes good, and no one can tell the difference from a Gulf grouper sandwich, whats the big deal?


 
Because it is disgusting and unhealthy, did you watch the video? If you have ever eaten fresh gulf fish i guarantee you can taste the difference between it and a frozen, imported freshwater fish.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> Because it is disgusting and unhealthy, did you watch the video? If you have ever eaten fresh gulf fish i guarantee you can taste the difference between it and a frozen, imported freshwater fish.


+1
If you cant tell the difference in Basa and Grouper, you have never eaten Grouper.:no:


----------



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

I can taste the difference, and its my ability to go catch gulf grouper that I am talking about. There are obviously many people out there who either do not care, or cannot tell the difference between the fish, or it would be found in "every 9 dollar basket of fish" out there.

I can't believe this population is ready to view an obvious environmental propaganda video on the subject and believe everything they hear is gospel. Do you all believe that the majority of FDA tested fish from that area is contaminated, and the testers just don't care? 

Will I eat Basa--I have, and it really is not bad. Relatively mild white fish. I still prefer the fish I catch, assuming what I will catch this weekend is still safe to eat after the oil. But do I care if there is a lot of foreign processed fish for sale in area grocery stores--no. It is better than raping our local resources so the masses can have authentic gulf grouper.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I think the real point is mis labeling, lying, over charging and being deceptive ....not what fish are you eating. Paying $12.95 for a grouper sandwich and getting imported trash fish is against the law.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Well I'll be darn! Seems a debate has started here. The video post was to only inform and everyone can draw their own conclusions. Imports of sea products will only increase as the population increases. It seems to me with all this Obama stimulus money floating around the commercial and sport fishing industry should be included. Other countries have huge aquaculture farms raising fish and shrimp to export. There is money to be made here. I don't know of any such farms in the US except catfish here in the southeast. There may some salmon farms in the northwest.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

To Outside 9. I remember that case in Panama City. Since you reminded us of the case I think I will search the Internet and see what other cases and/or inspectcions issues may be found on imported sea products.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

If folks are buying, eating and liking the products... what is the problem????

If you don't know the difference between basa & grouper, then eat all the basa you want. Of course, I've already resigned to the fact that unless I catch it, you don't know what you're eating anyway. Most chain restaurants mask the taste with too much seasonings and/or sauce.

So, let all the other folk eat basa, that leaves more grouper for us rec guys. I'm sorry commercial folks. But if we really want a sustainable fishery, then give up your share. Let the yankees eat basa!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

C-monsters said:


> Is this about jobs? If so, how many jobs are really supported by commercial fishing in Pensacola? We have had many changes in employment recently and sometimes people have to switch jobs, just ask the former factory workers in Detroit.
> 
> 
> It isn't the fisherman, it is the seafood distributors which are a powerful lobby group. When you see trailers of iced down red snapper heading for Canada and we can't catch the snapper for our local families, something is wrong. Recreational fisherman across the state need to become a powerful lobby. The difficulty with that is that most of us are working stiffs. We would need to hire our on lobbyists.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Commercial guys will stick together to protect their interest. They turn out for meeting that impact their way of life and business. As a general rule sports guys do not handle this very well. As you said, most are working. I agree something is wrong when our local catch is exported by the tons and sports are so restricted. I'm not well versed on all this but something seems out of place.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow , That is one powerful Video

I understand none of those fish have any Omega 3 like our Deep water fish have here.

I think I will be just happy with the Bream that are caught in my Spring Fed Pond , even if they are the Wifes pets


----------

